# Behr Quick Fix Deck Stain Remover



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Although I do not have any experience with that product, I would suspect that if the outside temp is too low and the deck is too cold, the remover may not produce acceptable results that are uniform across the entire deck. You might end up with a splotchy job that will look worse than the stain that's on there.

Will your HOA permit you to put a specified amount of money in escrow for the future removal of the deck stain by the new owner once the Spring comes along and the temperature has risen? If you get a few estimates, go with the middle one as a benchmark and see if that escrow money can be a solution rather than risk a botched up job that will surely squash the sale.

I myself live in an HOA and I do know that some issues can be worked out as long as good faith is shown and the money is secured. Just a thought.


----------

